# Localização de estações do IM



## focortes (10 Set 2011 às 12:17)

Olá,

Estou a fazer a tese de mestrado sobre temperaturas mínimas em Portugal continental. No entanto algumas estações só têm a localização geográfica até ao minuto do grau, o que é pouco (dá erros até 2 km). Queria perguntar se alguém que conheça alguma(s) das seguintes estações me pode dizer as suas coordenadas no google earth:


Ladoeiro / Ribª.Freixo
Tunes (Algarve)
Amareleja
Contenda
Carrazêda de Ansiães
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo
Alvega
Alcácer do Sal
Vila do Bispo
Sagres
Montemor-o-Velho
Termas de Monfortinho
Rio Maior
Monchique
Ota / Base Aérea
Sintra / Granja / Base Aérea
Porto / Pedras Rubras
Paços de Ferreira
Santarém / Escola Agrícola

Desde já obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Z13 (12 Set 2011 às 12:13)

Não a conheço pessoalmente, mas tenho a indicação que a *EMA *de Carrazeda de Ansiães fica em *Lat:41.242938º / Lon:-7.299379º  *

Vê se ajuda!


----------

